# Vortech Pumps



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im trying to shop around for 2 Vortech MP40, i found this deal which is 364 dollars per pump but originally they were MP20 upgraded to MP40.
Is that a good deal?
http://seaaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_6&products_id=150

Any info is apreciated


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow interesting...the only issue I see is there's no warranty.

Other than that, it looks to be a great deal if it doesn't get dinged going over the boarder.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

EcoTech is pretty good about upholding warranties from their end.

The big issue I can see with the pumps is that the wetsides on the MP-20s may have been an earlier version with a two-part propeller, and if it's even older, a non-coated wetside magnet (but the MP-20s would have to be pretty old).

If the wetsides are the current version, then that's a great deal for an MP-40wES - that price is close to what I paid for my MP-20 2 years ago.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

who wants to be the guinney pig!?!?

oh they have pictures on their ebay page - http://cgi.ebay.com/Ecotech-Marine-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bd53f7ca#shId


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

FWIW, one of my MP-40wES units is an upgraded MP-20, and it works fine


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, i think im going to pass on this deal no worth to risk it.
Ill wait till i can find a good deal on them, is all i need to get my tank going ohh and as well the piping....Almost there.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

What happened to the adds that i shot you ? their are still people on their with mp40 es
??


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I try to join aquariumpro but i end up not doing it, way to many questions..
I saw in the ads the good deal was gone already
Thanks Kemo!!!

Whats the difference between MP40W AND MP40W ES


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

explor3r said:


> I try to join aquariumpro but i end up not doing it, way to many questions..
> I saw in the ads the good deal was gone already
> Thanks Kemo!!!
> 
> Whats the difference between MP40W AND MP40W ES


the mp40w ES is with the new driver - http://glassbox-design.com/2010/ecotech-vortech-ecosmart-driver-wireless/


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Their are still 3 mp40's for sale . It should not take you more then 2 min to sign up. Your call.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

KeMo said:


> Their are still 3 mp40's for sale . It should not take you more then 2 min to sign up. Your call.


I only see one...


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I personally cant trust second hand, specially on a MP40.

unless the seller was going out of Hobby or something. there must be a reason for wanting to sell ure MP40 !


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree, thats the conclusion i came to, if im already spending so much in the rest of the equipment i rathe rget the new mp40w which it will be fine....thanks all


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say go for it if there has been reviews of people who have purchased it from that company. For high $ items, I think it's safer to have a full retail warranty. If it was a koralia or something, I would take the chance.


----------

